# dLan - gut oder schlecht?



## LOLYOU (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche momentan eine Alternative zum Lan. Da mein zimmer nun nach oben verlegt wurde, kann ich Lan nicht mehr nutzen. 
Wir haben eine 32000er Leitung bei KD. Zur Zeit nutze ich mein Handy als Wlan-Antenne (funktioniert besser als der Wlan-Stick). 
Ich habe auf amazon dLan Adapter gefunden und direkt bestellt. Nur, gehen die Meinungen im Freundeskreis auseinander. 

Manche meinten sogar, dass statt 150k nur noch 5k angekommen wären. Vorne weg: Wenn ich einen Bandbreitenverlust erleide wäre es für mich nicht die Welt, es geht mir mehr um den Paketverlust und niedrigen Ping.

MfG und schöne Feiertage


----------



## Maqama (28. Dezember 2015)

Wir nutzen für unser ganzes Haus Dlan Adapter von Devolo.
Wir hatten bis vor kurzem auch noch einen 32MBits Anschlus von Kabel Deutschland.

Auch über Stockwerke hinweg konnten wir kaum bis keine Geschwindigkeitseinbußen feststellen.
Im Vergleich zu Wlan Lösung zuvor, viel stabiler.
Wenn also Lan keine Option sind, ist Dlan schon eine gute Alternative.


----------



## azzih (28. Dezember 2015)

Hängt immer etwas vom Stromnetz des Hauses ab, aber ansich ist DLan ne gute Sache. Aus Erfahrung:  Die 500Mbit Adapter liefern Netto in etwa 40-45 Mbits, die 1000/1200er nutzen eine Stromleitung mehr und erreichen dadurch höhere Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten. Ping und Paketverlust gibts keine bei der Technik.

Also wenn dein Internet unter 50 Mbits schnell ist reicht meist noch ein günstiger 500Mbit Adapter, alles darüber solltest du schon in die teureren 1000er oder 1200er Adapter investieren.


----------



## blautemple (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich nutze die 1200er Adapter von TP-LINK mit einer 100 MBIT Leitung von der Telekom und die Geschwindigkeit kommt voll an. Allerdings solltest du darauf achten das die Adapter direkt in einer Steckdose stecken und nicht in einer Leiste


----------



## LOLYOU (28. Dezember 2015)

Maqama schrieb:


> Wir nutzen für unser ganzes Haus Dlan Adapter von Devolo.
> Wir hatten bis vor kurzem auch noch einen 32MBits Anschlus von Kabel Deutschland.
> 
> Auch über Stockwerke hinweg konnten wir kaum bis keine Geschwindigkeitseinbußen feststellen.
> ...





Danke für den Tipp! Dann haben deine auch 500 Mbit/s?


----------



## Maqama (1. Januar 2016)

LOLYOU schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Dann haben deine auch 500 Mbit/s?



Ja glaube auch so in dem Dreh gewesen.


----------



## b5xen (2. Januar 2016)

Also ich nutze die Adapter von Fritz. Laut einem jahresalten Test sollen sie mal die sichersten gewesen sein, aber ist jetzt nicht das Thema. Im Netzwerk nutze ich sowohl 1200- als auch 500er-Adapter. Mit den 500er Adaptern kann ich allerdings über größere Distanzen (Hierbei zählt natürlich die Strecke der Stromleitung von Steckdose zu Steckdose -> Sicherungsnetz beachten) keine berauschende Bandbreite erzielen (ca. 30Mbit/s). Die 1200er Adapter erreichen auch bei sehr großen Distanzen (IP-Cams) top Bandbreiten von über 50Mbit/s. Ping und Paketverluste kann ich wie meine Vorredner nicht feststellen.


----------



## Noobsgodown (2. Januar 2016)

Ich habe auch 500MBit-Adapter von TP-Link im Einsatz. Soweit ich feststellen kann, gibt es damit keine Probleme.
Jedoch möchte ich noch eine weitere Erfahrung mit den DLAN-Adaptern teilen: 
Ich habe es erlebt, dass verschiedene DLAN-Adapter im gleichen Gebäude über die Grenzen von Sicherungskästen hinweg Daten austauschen (Stichwort Mehrfamilienhaus). Ich würde daher mittlerweile nur noch auf Adapter mit Verschlüsselung (eigenes Passwort oder Adapter, die vom Hersteller mit einem Passwort ausgestattet wurden, dass er bei keinem anderen Adapter verwendet)  setzen. 

Übertragungsqualität hängt wie bereits erwähnt von den Gegebenheiten des Stromkreises ab.


----------



## b5xen (2. Januar 2016)

Noobsgodown schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 500MBit-Adapter von TP-Link im Einsatz. Soweit ich feststellen kann, gibt es damit keine Probleme.
> Jedoch möchte ich noch eine weitere Erfahrung mit den DLAN-Adaptern teilen:
> Ich habe es erlebt, dass verschiedene DLAN-Adapter im gleichen Gebäude über die Grenzen von Sicherungskästen hinweg Daten austauschen (Stichwort Mehrfamilienhaus). Ich würde daher mittlerweile nur noch auf Adapter mit Verschlüsselung (eigenes Passwort oder Adapter, die vom Hersteller mit einem Passwort ausgestattet wurden, dass er bei keinem anderen Adapter verwendet)  setzen.
> 
> Übertragungsqualität hängt wie bereits erwähnt von den Gegebenheiten des Stromkreises ab.




Aus diesem Grund habe ich damals die Fritz gekauft sie koppeln nur bei Knopfdruck.


----------



## Abductee (2. Januar 2016)

Welche DLAN-Adapter koppeln ohne Aufforderung?
Ich hatte anno dazumal einer der ersten von Devolo und selbst dort gabs eine Prozedur fürs Koppeln wo andere Adapter ausgeschlossen waren.

Ich hatte die hier vor kurzem zum testen und ich war beeindruckt über den Funktionsumfang, selbst unter Linux konnte man den Adaptern Namen und Schlüssel vergeben.
Selbst so Sachen wie Energiesparmodus aus/ein konnte man einstellen.
Devolo dLAN 1200+ Powerlan Adapter Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Januar 2016)

Man sollte zumindest immer manuell koppeln. Viele Sets sind schon gekoppelt, verbinden sich aber auch dann gerne mit dem Nachbarn


----------

